# المنتديات العلمية > منتدى طلاب العلم والمدرسين >  >  قصيدة المدرسة تضحك هههههههههه

## king of love

هذي بنت ما تحب المدرسه 
و مالها خلقها ابدن



أفطر الصبح توست وجبنة و زيتونه
وأروح المدرسة اش حلاتي مزيونه 

أرجع البيت مهمومة
وشكلي كأني مجنونه 

أذاكر ليل ونهار
وأصبر على الألم والنار مع هذا أجيب أصفار.
وما أطلع من الشطار!! 

والله إني مظلومة
كله من أبله ميموونة 

الحصة الأولى فاضيين
والثانية علينا دين 

والثالثه رياضيات
جاتنا أبله عطيات 

مليت أنا من هالحصص 
كل يوم نفس القصص 

تعبت أضرب وأقسم
أحل معادلة أو أرسم 

عاد درس الصرف
ما فهمت منه ولا حرف 

أما قسم الأعراب
ما بفهمه ولو شاب الغراب 

ما أعرف أكتب تعبير
وما أفرق بين المفرد والجمع تكسير 

بوصف لكم معلماتي
ياللي نكدن علي حياتي 

نبدأ بأبلة العلوم
هذه تخص عمي سلوم 

وعاد أبلة الفنية
شكلها مره جنيه 

وأما أبلة العربي
فالحة فيَّ تربي 

وأبلة الأنجليزي
تاكل رطب خنيزي 

وأبلة الجغرافيا
تمشي وهي حافية 

وأبلة التاريخ
تصنع طايرات وصواريخ 

وأبلة التربية الأسرية
راعية الفرن والصفرية 

أما المعلم الخصوصي
ما ادري كانه يتكلم روسي 

يوم السبت نسيت فلوس
والأحد انقلعت ضروسي 

في الحصة سرحانة
للبيت ولهانة 


تعب راسي من التفكير
وعقلي شوية وبيطير 

يا نــــاس ارحموني
وبالنجاح ادعوا لي 

لا تدخلوني في متاهة قطط
ترى القصيدة للفكاهة فقط

----------


## المتحير

ههههههههههههههههههههههههه

----------


## king of love

مشكوووووووووووووور ع المرور

----------


## coming legend

ههههههههه
حلوة منك

----------


## looovely

هههههههههههههآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآي 
                             يسلمووووووووو

----------


## شمعة الوادي

هههههههههههههه
يسلمووووووووو على الحركات
موفقين لكل خير

----------


## دمعة طفله يتيمه

هههههههههههه
 حلوه منك ظريف مرررره
يسلمووووووو

----------


## king of love

مشكوووووووووووووووور ع المرور

----------


## بدر الشرقية

مشكورين على القصيدة الحلوة

----------


## همسة ألم

خخخخخخخخخخخ
كأني أنا من كتبتها 
هههههه
يسلموووووووووووو ع الطـــرح الحلو.

----------


## أحلى ضحكة

هههههههههههه :deh: 
 ايه والله ما حد طايح فيها الا احنا مساكين
ومشكورة خيتو

----------


## روحانيات

هههههههههههههههههههههههههه

يسلموووووووووووووووو

يعطيك الله الف الف الف عافيه

----------


## king of love

مشكورين ع المرور

----------


## حـبـگ مـلـكـنـي

يعيطيك الف عافية اخوي 
ع القصيده الروعه والله من جد مضحكه 
تحياتي لك

----------


## king of love

يسلموووووووووووووووووو ع المرور

----------


## خاتونة

يعطيش العافيه
جخه قصيدتش وننتظر جديدك


دمتم بود

----------


## king of love

يسلمووووووووووووووووووووو ع المرور

----------


## مضراوي

ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
يسلموووووووووووووووووووووو

----------


## king of love

يسلمووووووووووووووووووووووووو ع المرور

----------


## ابن محمد وعلي

ههههههههههههههههههههههههه


يسلمووووو

----------


## ألوان الفرح

هههههههههههههههههه
حلوة مرة والله عدل 
اللع يعطيك العافية

----------


## ألوان الفرح

من حلاوتها ماعرفت اكتب عفر تتدكرت حصة الاملاء
الله يعطيك العافية

----------


## عاشق العسكري

ههههههههههه
يسلمووو خوي على القصيدة
تحياتي...

----------


## king of love

يسلمووووووووووووووووووووو ع المرور

----------


## ملك الإحساس

هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه تناسب شباب مو بنات هع هع هع 

مشكور خيي مواضيعك رائعه

----------


## هدوء الغرام

هههههههههههه


يسلموا 
على القصيدة

----------


## ابوفاضل الفضلي

مشكوره وانشاءالله بالتوفيق

----------


## البسمة الولائية

ههههه اتضحك القصيدة يسلمووووو

----------


## فاقده روحها

ههههههههههههههههه

رووووووووووووووووووووعه

----------


## @قهرeتهم@

يسلموووووووووووو ع القصيدة والله الضحكـ  يعطيكـ الف عااااافية

----------


## أزهار اللوتس

هههههههههههههه

----------


## أريج الروح

هههههههههههههه

----------


## king of love

_يسلموووووووووووووو على مروركم العطر
_

----------


## قاسم الحميدي

ههههههههههه

----------


## سجينة الآهات

رووووووووووعــــــة .. أبدعت 

تجننننن

يعطيك ألف عاافية 

تحيااااتي

----------


## قاسم الحميدي

مشكووووووره

----------


## احمد الحميدي

مشكوووووووووووور

----------


## ملااك

هههههههههههههههههههههههه

رووووووووووووعه

يسلمو

----------

